# What  Do You Use To Stuff Your Purses?



## SakuraSakura

What do you use? I'm looking for a new way.


----------



## heyitswen

I keep the little air pillows that are sent with other packages and use those along with silica packets to prevent moisture.


----------



## applecidered

I use old sweatshirts and tees. I actually just throw out the paper stuffing because it's loud and can disintegrate.


----------



## amrx87

I use my sorority hoodies! I'm too old to wear them, but I can't bear to part with them.


----------



## Marisaa

heyitswen said:


> I keep the little air pillows that are sent with other packages and use those along with silica packets to prevent moisture.


I use air pillows too, they are lightweight and keeping purse shape very well.


----------



## Binkysmom

I use $2 pillows from Ikea


----------



## Sloane Beck

I use tissue papers and old t-shirts


----------



## Pessie

I use these air pillows too, and bubble wrap also, I find tissue paper loses its oomph after a while and I hate it when it gets all screwed up and starts to disintegrate!


----------



## Marisaa

Pessie said:


> I use these air pillows too, and bubble wrap also, I find tissue paper loses its oomph after a while and I hate it when it gets all screwed up and starts to disintegrate!


Yep, too dusty.


----------



## orid

bath towels or clothes that I no longer wear.


----------



## meowmix318

I wrap the air bubble things in packages in a plastic bag so they do not ruin the inside of my purse. I also stuff my bag with some of the packing paper the bag was originally stuffed with (keep those things in my dust bag when my purse is in use). I also use clean old T-shirts and old socks.


----------



## bakeacookie

Binkysmom said:


> I use $2 pillows from Ikea




+1.
Each purse has its own pillow! Some even have two. [emoji4]


----------



## Storm Spirit

Pillows, old tshirts and bubble wrap.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Air pillows.


----------



## freepockets

OMG! After reading this thread, I went and stuffed all my bags with old towels and scarves! I wish I knew about stuffing earlier!


----------



## babibarbie

Stupid question of mine but... Why should i stuff my bags?? &#128563;&#129300; i keep them in their own dustbag, isnt enought??


----------



## babibarbie

Stupid question of mine but... Why should i stuff my bags?? &#128563;&#129300; i keep them in their own dustbag, isnt enough??


----------



## StyleEyes

babibarbie said:


> Stupid question of mine but... Why should i stuff my bags?? [emoji15]&#129300; i keep them in their own dustbag, isnt enough??




The reason for stuffing your bags is to preserve its shape over time. It helps it from slouching, creasing, etc. while being stored. It also helps the bag "stand up straight". Some bags can be damaged easily if allowed to "flop over" onto its side. 

I stuff my bags with various materials, most often air pillows, some with old pillow forms, and some with tissue paper. I like pillow forms best bc I find it easier to deal with the stuffing while using the purse.  I plan to eventually make pillow forms for all of my bags...but I'm kinda lazy in that department! [emoji4]


----------



## babibarbie

StyleEyes said:


> The reason for stuffing your bags is to preserve its shape over time. It helps it from slouching, creasing, etc. while being stored. It also helps the bag "stand up straight". Some bags can be damaged easily if allowed to "flop over" onto its side.
> 
> I stuff my bags with various materials, most often air pillows, some with old pillow forms, and some with tissue paper. I like pillow forms best bc I find it easier to deal with the stuffing while using the purse.  I plan to eventually make pillow forms for all of my bags...but I'm kinda lazy in that department! [emoji4]



Thank you for the explication!! I never thought about that! I keep all my bags in a pile for years so I guess is too late
To save the bottom ones &#128533;


----------



## littlejuser

Does anyone know if you can purchase air pillows and silica packets?


----------



## bakeacookie

^amazon or any store that sells shipping material.


----------



## littlejuser

Oh great idea, thx


----------



## KK11MMM

I use cushion interiors, normally bought for the inside of couch cushions in either synthetic fabric or feather. They are fantastic to mould inside your bags, and you can buy them in different sizes. I buy them from the local market, and they're the best thing for keeping your bag in shape.


----------



## tod

littlejuser said:


> Does anyone know if you can purchase air pillows and silica packets?




Amazon sells both [emoji4]


----------



## katherinerbrigh

You can go with air pillows, old t shirts that you don't use anymore etc. You can also go with Hand towels to stuff your handbag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

old tees or sweatshirts, towels, or air packets that come with other items shipped to me. also very hard tissue, b/c soft tissue flattens too much.


----------



## Shelby33

I use old t-shirts and usually put the dust bags inside as well.


----------



## MsVincit

I just keep some of the original paper stuffing! Embarrassing, I know.


----------



## Meeka41

MsVincit said:


> I just keep some of the original paper stuffing! Embarrassing, I know.




Not embarrassing at all I do the same[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## MsVincit

Good to know! I always ask the attendants to leave the stuffing in there when I buy it. Lol!


----------



## mintmatcha

MsVincit said:


> I just keep some of the original paper stuffing! Embarrassing, I know.


 
Same here until the paper stuffing falls apart, then I'll find something else (like squashing the paper wrap and turn that into paper stuffing) lol
I should probably re-consider using the air pillow...


----------



## hirrab

SakuraSakura said:


> What do you use? I'm looking for a new way.


I use t-shirts for stuffing and sometimes put smaller bags inside the large ones


----------



## Kerulean

A combination of what others have mentioned - air pillows from parcels, old towels, and unused clothing.


----------



## Tbs717

Marisaa said:


> I use air pillows too, they are lightweight and keeping purse shape very well.



I do the same! wrap the air pillows in a soft material like the chanel flap covers, and stuff in into the bag!


----------



## slyyls

I just ordered a set of, Sos Save Our Shape, air pillows on Etsy for my bags.   I live in Canada; but I think they can ship to other countries?    I'll post photos when I get them!


----------



## slyyls

I got my shape saving pillow yesterday, and although it was a little tricky getting it of fit inside my Speedy 30; it works.
I had to tip it in and inflate it once I got it inside.    I like the fact that it's inflatable, and cleanable.

I also bought the handle wraps for my Speedy, and these are a life saver!


----------



## pingko

slyyls said:


> I just ordered a set of, Sos Save Our Shape, air pillows on Etsy for my bags.   I live in Canada; but I think they can ship to other countries?    I'll post photos when I get them!




Hi Is this available on ebay? Waiting for the photo 
Thank you


----------



## carpe_diem_

slyyls said:


> I got my shape saving pillow yesterday, and although it was a little tricky getting it of fit inside my Speedy 30; it works.
> I had to tip it in and inflate it once I got it inside.    I like the fact that it's inflatable, and cleanable.
> 
> I also bought the handle wraps for my Speedy, and these are a life saver!


Where did you purchase those handle wraps?? I assume you only put the handle wraps on while not in-use, or have you left them on while you're wearing your bag? I've noticed that one of my Tory Burch handles have gotten "sticky" from all the rubbing....I was thinking maybe this could remedy that!


----------



## slyyls

pingko said:


> Hi Is this available on ebay? Waiting for the photo
> Thank you


I don't know it they sell on Ebay.  I got mine on Etsy.  My photo shows the air pillow inside.   It's shaped like a trapezoid, do it's wider at the bottom, and fills up the shape.


----------



## slyyls

carpe_diem_ said:


> Where did you purchase those handle wraps?? I assume you only put the handle wraps on while not in-use, or have you left them on while you're wearing your bag? I've noticed that one of my Tory Burch handles have gotten "sticky" from all the rubbing....I was thinking maybe this could remedy that!


I bought the handle wraps on Esty.   They're called Love Handles, and I use them only when I carry my Speedy.   They are made to protect your handles from getting dirty and turning dark.
The would work on any handles, and be good for you sticky handles.
They are pricey but I think they are a good investment if you like to keep your handles clean.


----------



## Pursecareguru

Great article from the Chicago Tribune on how to stuff your purse.

Because different purses vary in size, it's a good idea to use different ways to store them. One of the most important ways to store your purses is to keep them upright on a shelf. Take a tip from department stores and always keep your purses filled with wadded paper. This not only keeps them standing, but also helps maintain their structure. To make getting the paper in and out easier when you change bags, try putting paper in the dust cover that your purse came with.

If your purse didn't come with a dust cover, stuff the paper inside a plastic bag and put the whole thing into your purse. This way, when you're ready to switch purses, you can pull the whole bag of paper out easily rather than unstuffing it one wad of paper at a time. Make sure, though, that you get stuffing pushed into the bottom corners of the handbag, so they don't crimp. The bottom corners are natural spots for handbags to lose their structure.


----------



## straw227

I use my old stuffed animals...that way, the bf can stop nagging about the dusty toys and I get to keep them


----------



## ZeeLara

running to stuff all my bags with all sweaters... Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Wouldn't you need to use acid free paper?


----------



## berta

I have stuffed mine with tissue paper all these years only to fine out that some of the leathers have darkened.  I know that I probably should had used acid free but one, could never find it, two, it was convenient to pick it up at Office Depot.  I don't know if it was the paper or just the leather itself.  Noticeable bags were the Rachel Nasvic and Linea Pelle bags.  I have sold most of them because of this.  

Anyone know where acid free tissue is sold?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

berta said:


> I have stuffed mine with tissue paper all these years only to fine out that some of the leathers have darkened.  I know that I probably should had used acid free but one, could never find it, two, it was convenient to pick it up at Office Depot.  I don't know if it was the paper or just the leather itself.  Noticeable bags were the Rachel Nasvic and Linea Pelle bags.  I have sold most of them because of this.
> 
> Anyone know where acid free tissue is sold?




Amazon and when I did a search it showed staples too.


----------



## Murphy47

berta said:


> I have stuffed mine with tissue paper all these years only to fine out that some of the leathers have darkened.  I know that I probably should had used acid free but one, could never find it, two, it was convenient to pick it up at Office Depot.  I don't know if it was the paper or just the leather itself.  Noticeable bags were the Rachel Nasvic and Linea Pelle bags.  I have sold most of them because of this.
> 
> Anyone know where acid free tissue is sold?




Anyplace that has scrapbooking supplies.


----------



## berta

Thank you.  Will add to my today's  list.  My BV Campana is coming home next week from the leather surgeon.  It will be a nice welcome home gift for her.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Marisaa said:


> I use air pillows too, they are lightweight and keeping purse shape very well.



Is there a way to purchase these?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Usually the dustbag, but I don't stuff most of my bags


----------



## Lilpags07

I usually save everything my purse came package with.


----------



## karen_dash

OMG!  I just started my purse collection 2 years ago and have 4 LVs  


I currently don't stuff them but after reading this -- I am going straight home to stuff them with old t-shirts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Im new to the forum, great people and info here!  Ive been so careful w/my lotion hands, but my Pont-Neuf handles are feeling sticky and 1 has spots missing color. :cry:
 Im so glad I did a "sticky handle" search and this thread came up, Im going to get a set of "love handles" unless someone has another suggestion.  And will start stuffing my bags when not in use.  I didnt know!


----------



## slyyls

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im new to the forum, great people and info here!  Ive been so careful w/my lotion hands, but my Pont-Neuf handles are feeling sticky and 1 has spots missing color. :cry:
> Im so glad I did a "sticky handle" search and this thread came up, Im going to get a set of "love handles" unless someone has another suggestion.  And will start stuffing my bags when not in use.  I didnt know!


I bought some Love Handles, and I love them.     They are definitely saving my handles from darkening, and depositing oils from my hands.     I thought they were very pricey but now I think they were a good buy.


----------



## pingko

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Is there a way to purchase these?



You can get it from ebay


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

pingko said:


> You can get it from ebay


Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Murphy47 said:


> Anyplace that has scrapbooking supplies.




U line also has acid free tissue


----------



## orid

Acid free tissue paper great for stuffing bags http://amzn.to/2aIDSWW


----------



## pingko

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## DouDou86

I've just signed up to purseforum a day or so ago and the information I'm finding is really helpful.
Never knew that it was important to stuff bags, but after I read this I stuffed all my LV ones with bubble wrap as suggested. My next step would be looking to buy the handles 

Sent from my SM-G928I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LovetheLux

Air pillows


----------



## Love Of My Life

acid free tissue paper & change a couple of times a year to freshen up


----------



## mondaay

T-shirts or whatever they were originally stuffed with when I bought the bag


----------



## LeilaCreates

I just joined this site today. I'm learning so much! I have my bags stuffed with the paper they were purchased with, but it seems this is a poor storage method. Is bubble wrap the best way to go? Also, I can't find the 'love handles' on EBay or Amazon... does anyone have an updated link? 
Thanks!


----------



## slyyls

I have some Love handles and was just talking about them on the LV threads.    here is a link that was posted in LV   
https://www.etsy.com/listing/237470395/no-sacrifice-love-handles-vachetta  the seller is no sacrifice bags shop
https://www.etsy.com


----------



## MKLOVER78

I keep everything they shipped with and use that, tissue paper, the air bubble thingys, and when they send me packages in the mail the brown paper roll stuff I keep it, I hoard it through Christmas as it comes in and say I can use that to stuff my bags.


----------



## Missxanthropic

Thanks to information from this website (and all you lovely ladies!), I now stuff mine with 100% cotton towels.


----------



## GlamourGabriel

heyitswen said:


> I keep the little air pillows that are sent with other packages and use those along with silica packets to prevent moisture.



I use scarves as they are really good for keeping the shape. Plus I have way too many scarves


----------



## kittyjess

I stuff with tissues or whatever clothes im not wearing XD


----------



## SMURTY

I use bubble wrap, or clothes


----------



## shengnes

This is a great thread. I just started getting more than one purse late in life and never had to think about how to store them. Great ideas!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Old clean towels or plain white craft/butcher paper.


----------



## samcarter

I have a few throws (like a blanket) that I picked up from KMart. They're super super soft and stuff my Speedy 30 perfectly, my Neverfull MM has a bit of room but I don't like stuffing that fully. 

Does anyone stuff small items like soft sided clutches or makeup bags?


----------



## gswpurse

I use acid free baking sheets.


----------



## luvallpurses

Hey guys, I brought my bag in to get the glazing on my strap looked at.  I had my bag stuffed with these plastic air bags and the SA said I should never do that because the plastic doesn't allow the leather to breathe and it wrecks the bag.  Anyone heard this?   The bag was actually sold to me stuffed with these bags.


----------



## Love Of My Life

luvallpurses said:


> Hey guys, I brought my bag in to get the glazing on my strap looked at.  I had my bag stuffed with these plastic air bags and the SA said I should never do that because the plastic doesn't allow the leather to breathe and it wrecks the bag.  Anyone heard this?   The bag was actually sold to me stuffed with these bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675771



The SA was correct IMO... Plastic does not allow leather to breathe
I store my bags with tissue free acid paper which is replaced periodically throughout the year, in their dustbag, away from sun
& light & in an acid free box. If one doesn't want to use acid free tissue paper, then 100& cotton t-shirts or towel will work
to help the bag keep its shape.


----------



## freepockets

i use old clean bath towels.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I would love any current "bag pillow" recommendations. I see two major eBay sellers and a few on Etsy, but I'm looking for something I know won't damage my bags.....


----------



## rtydlacka

I always keep the stuffing that comes with my bag along with silica packets to prevent moisture and mold/mildew. When I'm using the bag I just keep the stuffing in the dust bag. When I'm ready to put it away I just take the stuffing and place it back in the purse, then back in its dust bag. =)


----------



## Annabel Lee

I use tissue paper. I have used bubble wrap in the past, but I stopped using it after I accidentally got some of the plastic caught in the zipper. It was really difficult to remove, and I still have a tiny shred of plastic on the underside that I can't seem to get. Paper wouldn't pose that issue.

If you use cloth, I recommend using plain white, as with any dyed garment, there could be color transfer issues over time.


----------



## indiaink

I use scraps of sheepskin I get at my local Tandy Leather Company.


----------



## vickyjp

I use old bath / hand towels. I find them useful because I can roll or fold them according to the size and shape of the bag. And stuff in extra if a particular corner is creased or what not.


----------



## Itsfashun

I use these flexible purse pillows for most of my bags, but for extra special bags (ie. my Kelly and birkin) I ordered custom pillows from etsy. I find the pillows much easier to deal with than tissue especially since I tend to switch bags at least twice a week.

I also tend to keep any detachable straps folded inside my bags as well.


----------



## ElainePG

Itsfashun said:


> I use these flexible purse pillows for most of my bags, but for extra special bags (ie. my Kelly and birkin) I ordered custom pillows from etsy. I find the pillows much easier to deal with than tissue especially since I tend to switch bags at least twice a week.
> 
> I also tend to keep any detachable straps folded inside my bags as well.


I use these same pillows too, but wow! They have *really* gone up in price since I bought mine 4 years ago! I got a whole bunch of them, in assorted sizes, and even the largest one only cost about $15... now it's double the price!
However I must say they have lasted beautifully, and they keep my bags in perfect condition.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I bought some feather filled cotton covered cushion inserts for my larger bags from Dunelm. I don't like the idea of using any plastic inside the bags and wanted to stick with natural and breathable products if possible, these were approx £6 for the B35 and £4 for the K32 and work a treat!


----------



## ana bug

I'm a knitter. I use balls of yarn.


----------



## BookwormJane

I use acid-free paper. NEVER USE PLASTIC OR NEWSPAPERS TO FILL YOUR BAGS. Newspapers absorb umidity (instead of getting read of it) and plastic don't allow your bag to ventilate.

You can also use old t-shirts or old cotton sheets to fill your bags. But since they don't repel umidity you should put a silica bag inside your bags if you fill them with an old cotton t-shirt, for example.


----------



## dreambreeze

I use pillowcases or sheets. I also put in silica packs and if I run out, the silica gel cat litter in tea bag satchels work too.


----------



## ninjanna

I use bubble wrap or air pillows.


----------



## Jojoboy

I use baby pillow and old white cotton polo and re-cycle environmental friendly charcoal pack.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BookwormJane said:


> I use acid-free paper. NEVER USE PLASTIC OR NEWSPAPERS TO FILL YOUR BAGS. Newspapers absorb umidity (instead of getting read of it) and plastic don't allow your bag to ventilate.
> 
> You can also use old t-shirts or old cotton sheets to fill your bags. But since they don't repel umidity you should put a silica bag inside your bags if you fill them with an old cotton t-shirt, for example.



+1


----------



## ReneeB

I use soft toys, cloth nappies...


----------



## turfnsurf

Have used acid free white tissue for years. Just purchased a preloved horse-bit chain shoulder bag with a ridiculously large dust bag. Am seriously considering downsizing the dust bag and making a custom pillow for it... Is that crazy?


----------



## Love Of My Life

turfnsurf said:


> Have used acid free white tissue for years. Just purchased a preloved horse-bit chain shoulder bag with a ridiculously large dust bag. Am seriously considering downsizing the dust bag and making a custom pillow for it... Is that crazy?



Not crazy at all!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I keep the packaging from my online shopping - plastic air bags and tissue paper. Sometimes you get tissue paper from in-person shopping as well. Perfect stuffing and haven't had problems, plus I'm reusing/reducing/recycling!


----------



## kkatrina

Coach has those bag pillows for their own displays! I wanted to buy it off of them they wouldn't sell it to me, it would've been perfect


----------



## ckrist

Great advice!


BookwormJane said:


> I use acid-free paper. NEVER USE PLASTIC OR NEWSPAPERS TO FILL YOUR BAGS. Newspapers absorb umidity (instead of getting read of it) and plastic don't allow your bag to ventilate.
> 
> You can also use old t-shirts or old cotton sheets to fill your bags. But since they don't repel umidity you should put a silica bag inside your bags if you fill them with an old cotton t-shirt, for example.


----------



## ckrist

turfnsurf said:


> Have used acid free white tissue for years. Just purchased a preloved horse-bit chain shoulder bag with a ridiculously large dust bag. Am seriously considering downsizing the dust bag and making a custom pillow for it... Is that crazy?



Nope! Actually a good idea


----------



## angelphilipus

I usually will just use the tissue paper it came with. Or for preloved bags I got without them, I use old tshirts or crumble some papers and put it on a plastic bag and stuff my bags with it.


----------



## Lilybarb

I use the paper that came with it and silica gel packets and/or bag organizers. Great way to store the organizers.


----------



## Lilybarb

Where does everyone who uses paper (not newspapers) get new paper like what comes in a new bag? Most of my bags could use fresh stuffing.


----------



## LPR200

I bought the pillow type stuffers from the Container Store. They are a little pricey but totally worth it


----------



## baghabitz34

I use air paper I ordered from Amazon.


----------



## Clairen4

I use those plastic air pillows you get with shipped items and add a silica packet. Then I store them in their dust bag on a shelf. (I keep extra air pillows in a drawstring dust bag I have).


----------



## ElainePG

LPR200 said:


> I bought the pillow type stuffers from the Container Store. They are a little pricey but totally worth it


Me, too! Love them. But I bought them five years ago, when they cost less. Still worth it, though, even at today's prices.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I use the paper stuffing they came with, tissue paper or rolled up hand towels.


----------



## Lilybarb

Anyone tried the quilted handbag shapers from the Container Store? I ordered a couple to try out - they are pricey but thankfully I had a coupon.


----------



## ElainePG

Lilybarb said:


> Anyone tried the quilted handbag shapers from the Container Store? I ordered a couple to try out - they are pricey but thankfully I had a coupon.


I bought a bunch, about five years ago, when they were less expensive, and I've used them ever since. I like them a lot, and they have held up extremely well. They still look brand new. 

It's easy to pop them in and out of a bag, which is why I prefer them to paper, or bubble wrap, or any of the other alternative I've read about on tPF, though I'm sure these are all an equally effective way of stuffing a bag.


----------



## Lilybarb

ElainePG said:


> I bought a bunch, about five years ago, when they were less expensive, and I've used them ever since. I like them a lot, and they have held up extremely well. They still look brand new.
> 
> It's easy to pop them in and out of a bag, which is why I prefer them to paper, or bubble wrap, or any of the other alternative I've read about on tPF, though I'm sure these are all an equally effective way of stuffing a bag.


@ElainePG, thanks - glad to hear! I figure I can just buy one or two along, & whenever I have coupon, until I replace all the worn out stuffing paper.


----------



## rose60610

small towels


----------



## Lilybarb

rose60610 said:


> small towels


Lint free dish towels would be about the right size for small cb’s wouldn’t they? What a novel idea Rose!


----------



## Shelby33

I used to use old towels or t shirts but then read it was not good for the leather, so now use air paper.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Anyone tried the quilted handbag shapers from the Container Store? I ordered a couple to try out - they are pricey but thankfully I had a coupon.


Got these in today. I really like them. This is the medium size, which will fill a pretty large bag.


----------



## Mislux

I usually get small pillows from Marshall’s or Ross. They work better than anything I’ve tried before. 

Cheers!


----------

